# Sean May is still fat



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

But he seems to be playing regardless.Doesn't look particularly sharp or particularly in shape to me...


> At the end of a comment about Sean May's future value with the team, [GM Rod] Higgins said something to the effect of, "Lots of players don't pan out in this league. You've just got to let them play. The proof is in the pudding." To which someone in the front row remarked, "Be careful talking about pudding and Sean May," causing [team owner] Bob Johnson to laugh aloud into his microphone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I was surprised to see him get into the game. He still doesn't look like he's in shape at all - interesting.


----------

